# Help needed! Newbie alert!!



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm just getting into pens finally after seeing the beautiful blanks and pens that go around here. Why are y'all suggestions for a starting mandrel?


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2014)

Well I'm getting away from a mandrel and turning more and more between centers. I have a problem where one pen is a little off centered and the next isn't. After buying new mandrels this still happens. Turning between centers I never have an off centered pen but that's just my two cents. Doesn't mean it's the best way

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 14, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I'm just getting into pens finally after seeing the beautiful blanks and pens that go around here. Why are y'all suggestions for a starting mandrel?



Skip to turning between centers with bushings or just between centers. and save yourself the headache of the mandrel...they flex and then your pens get out of round and your fit will be off even if your calipers tell you they're on by a thousandth.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ButchC (Apr 14, 2014)

Would it be possible for someone to post some pics of a "between centers" set up? I also have inconsistencies with one pen being off and not the next, and I'd like to explore this.

Sorry for hijacking your thread, Elliott. Maybe this will help you also.

Thanks, Butch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 14, 2014)

A mandrel works fine if you have sharp tools and do not push too hard. Most mandrels will work fine as long as the Morse taper or threaded section matches your particular lathe. I just picked up a #2MT mandrel for a Jet lathe at Woodcraft for $14.99.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 14, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Well I'm getting away from a mandrel and turning more and more between centers. I have a problem where one pen is a little off centered and the next isn't. After buying new mandrels this still happens. Turning between centers I never have an off centered pen but that's just my two cents. Doesn't mean it's the best way


Could you send me a pic of your setup?


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 14, 2014)



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Could you send me a pic of your setup?


Will do. Headed to church and it's flooding now but will get a picture tonight


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok no hurry


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine pretty much matches Bean Counters....alternatively you can do this with bushings too. Although I don't do it this way too often, the benefit is that you can rough turn down to almost the bushings, and prevent possible flaring of the brass tube (which in turn will cause the pen components to fit loose). You'll caliper less because the bushing acts as a visual guide. Before I get to bushing size I stop short then dis mount from the bushings and do my final sand before finish. I under turn anyway about 3-4 thousands because of applying a CA finish which will bring the final diameter to kit size. Bushings don't typically allow this as they are the "exact" diameter of the kit your turning for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 14, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> A mandrel works fine if you have sharp tools and do not push too hard. Most mandrels will work fine as long as the Morse taper or threaded section matches your particular lathe. I just picked up a #2MT mandrel for a Jet lathe at Woodcraft for $14.99.



It's because even a new mandrel will flex if the tailstock is applying to much pressure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 14, 2014)

ssgmeader said:


> Mine pretty much matches Bean Counters....alternatively you can do this with bushings too. Although I don't do it this way too often, the benefit is that you can rough turn down to almost the bushings, and prevent possible flaring of the brass tube (which in turn will cause the pen components to fit loose). You'll caliper less because the bushing acts as a visual guide. Before I get to bushing size I stop short then dis mount from the bushings and do my final sand before finish. I under turn anyway about 3-4 thousands because of applying a CA finish which will bring the final diameter to kit size. Bushings don't typically allow this as they are the "exact" diameter of the kit your turning for.
> View attachment 48134


Where can I get the bushings


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 14, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Where can I get the bushings



Same place you buy the pens from....Check the sticky at the top of the forum and there is a slew of links to different sites we all use to buy kits. Most sites will tell you what bushing set to buy with this however ...is why I went pretty strictly with between centers no bushings......A JR Gentleman from one site might be slightly different than a JR Gentleman from another.....Also a bushing set for say X kit on one site may actually work on Y kit from another. But not knowing this you'll drop $5 on both to have and then realize later and kick yourself. lol. To me it was more about not spending the money. I spent 24 on a digital caliper and in the long run when I see a kit I like form wherever. I just buy the kit and make sure I have the drill bit....No fear of trying a new kit because I can't find the "right" bushings.

Also I've attached a PDF that shows a good cross reference of what tubes/bushings and their measurement go with various kits. Be wary though It may be a touch old. and certainly does not have all the newer PSI kits listed on it.


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 14, 2014)

A good place for bushngs is lazerlinez.com if you use the code april352 by midnight you can get 35% off


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 14, 2014)

ssgmeader said:


> Same place you buy the pens from....Check the sticky at the top of the forum and there is a slew of links to different sites we all use to buy kits. Most sites will tell you what bushing set to buy with this however ...is why I went pretty strictly with between centers no bushings......A JR Gentleman from one site might be slightly different than a JR Gentleman from another.....Also a bushing set for say X kit on one site may actually work on Y kit from another. But not knowing this you'll drop $5 on both to have and then realize later and kick yourself. lol. To me it was more about not spending the money. I spent 24 on a digital caliper and in the long run when I see a kit I like form wherever. I just buy the kit and make sure I have the drill bit....No fear of trying a new kit because I can't find the "right" bushings.
> 
> Also I've attached a PDF that shows a good cross reference of what tubes/bushings and their measurement go with various kits. Be wary though It may be a touch old. and certainly does not have all the newer PSI kits listed on it.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Adrian and Elliot, there is a newer revised PDF where the other one came from that shows newer PSI kits.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice good to know. 2010 is a bit out dated. I haven't really needed it. but it's a nice resource to have.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2014)

My setup is as the pictures above and if I have the bushings I will do as above also. Turn to almost the bushings then dismount for final cuts and sanding


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 14, 2014)

Tclem said:


> My setup is as the pictures above and if I have the bushings I will do as above also. Turn to almost the bushings then dismount for final cuts and sanding


Why dismount for the final cuts? Not challenging your methods, I'm a pen turning newbie too... just curious


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Why dismount for the final cuts? Not challenging your methods, I'm a pen turning newbie too... just curious


I have a problem with blanks being off centered sometimes. I've changed mandrels did this did that and still have the problem but not on every pen. My dead center and live center line up exactly and turn smooth and I've never had an off centered blank turnin between centers so I know it isn't the lathe. "If" I use the bushing turning between center I will just get kind of close. They are not the turn between center bushings so they don't hold properly. It just gives me an idea of where I need to slow down at. Using bushing that are not designed for tbc can get wobbly on me so I remove them mount my blank in the dead and live center and get my final cuts down to where I want it. I have not turn near as long as some of these other guys so this is just my way. I'm sure as I gain more skills I may turn a different way but have yet to get an off centered blank this way

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 15, 2014)

I TBC without bushings due to the fact that 99% of supplier bushings and bushings made by others on CNC's are not a good match for pen components. 
You will also find that 90% of the components for the same kits are exactly the same size.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 15, 2014)

Anybody use one of these? http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMS2SET.html?prodpage=1PK

Curious if this would fix the flexing problem that has caused some people to turn between centers. Seems it puts the pressure on the wood rather than the mandrel itself, only using it to stay centered.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 15, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Anybody use one of these? http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMS2SET.html?prodpage=1PK
> 
> Curious if this would fix the flexing problem that has caused some people to turn between centers. Seems it puts the pressure on the wood rather than the mandrel itself, only using it to stay centered.


I bought one for my other lathe a mt1 buy that lathe blew up before it came in so I gave it away instead of getting an adapter


----------



## ButchC (Apr 21, 2014)

So, I've been searching high and low trying to find a dead center for the headstock shown in the pictures in this thread with no luck. Can anyone give an idea of where to find a dead center for turning pens between centers?


----------



## Tclem (Apr 21, 2014)

G


ButchC said:


> So, I've been searching high and low trying to find a dead center for the headstock shown in the pictures in this thread with no luck. Can anyone give an idea of where to find a dead center for turning pens between centers?


Got mine off Amazon


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 21, 2014)

Jonathan, that mandrel saver is just a little better than turning with just a mandrel. I used one about 10 times then went TBC. Using it as a dust collector now.

Ray


----------



## ButchC (Apr 21, 2014)

Tclem said:


> G
> 
> Got mine off Amazon



Finally found one on ebay for $5.50. Silly search engines. Who knew you had to put MT2 in front of "dead center" to find one.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 21, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Finally found one on ebay for $5.50. Silly search engines. Who knew you had to put MT2 in front of "dead center" to find one.


LOL I was going to say..they are a dime a dozen how is it your not finding any?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 21, 2014)

ssgmeader said:


> Mine pretty much matches Bean Counters....alternatively you can do this with bushings too. Although I don't do it this way too often, the benefit is that you can rough turn down to almost the bushings, and prevent possible flaring of the brass tube (which in turn will cause the pen components to fit loose). You'll caliper less because the bushing acts as a visual guide. Before I get to bushing size I stop short then dis mount from the bushings and do my final sand before finish. I under turn anyway about 3-4 thousands because of applying a CA finish which will bring the final diameter to kit size. Bushings don't typically allow this as they are the "exact" diameter of the kit your turning for.
> View attachment 48134


Adrian's response has a lot of good council. Worth a couple of reads to soak it in. Practical, efficient and effective.


----------



## ButchC (Apr 21, 2014)

I plan on doing just that!!


----------

